# Today on RO



## Thundering Zeus and Thumping Nyx

Welcome to today's Newsletter. I'm Nyx. Today I'm doing the....hey...watch it...

*You're not doing ALL the news brat. Mom said we have to learn to get along by doing the news together on Mondays for the next month. So I'm part of this too - and for those who are wondering...I'm Zeus..the handsome white dude in the photo below.

*[align=center]






[/align][align=left]*If you're done with the photo album lame brain..let's get this over with. I'm 30 days pregnant and want to get my nap in.

Remember when y'all were a newbie to this forum? I remember when I felt like a newbie. Well - how about going and making a newbie's day by posting in their introduction thread? Come on....make someone's day!

Nyx...have you read some of these threads in the main forum? Let me tell you....they talk about everything - for instance there is finding time to exercise rabbits to my bunny doesn't flop tomy allergies to rabbits are getting worse **to belly rubs to splitting up a trio. Wow - it seems like if it is rabbit related at all - that is where they talk about it.

Yeah Zeus - but the really hard part to read it the infirmary. Those poor bunnies that don't feel good. Know how miserable you feel if you get sick? Well...imagine if you felt like this...diarrhea...again or my bunny isn't feeling well or soft sticky poos or tooth issues at a young age or new baby lionhead not pooping or sneezing.

They sure do talk a lot about our poops...don't they. You'd think poops were important. 


Hey...look...they have a whole section on nutrition and behavior. I bet that is where mom learned how much I need my salad greens daily. Well..it helps that the vet printed her up several pages about my diet.

Oh wow - look - a RABBITRY section. This is mine since I LIVE in the rabbitry** because you won't share "your" bedroom. Let's see what they're talking about here..oh wow....look at the three week old Nethies - they're almost as big as your fat head! There's links to pictures of a rabbit show and new bunnies - and get this - two "male" bunnies just had a litter. HA HA HA HA HA. Ouch...that made my babies kick me.

Yep - and someone took *best of breed and variety *and there is even a question about heated barn temperatures. Sure makes me glad I live in mom's bedroom.

Speaking of mom...did you notice Nyx that they have a section for rescues? I don't tell many people about it *(*That's ok oh might one..mom does...) but mom and dad rescued me 2 years ago and its been mostly wonderful. Sure - I still need to train them a bit. 

Hey - it looks like they're asking folks to share things you'd like to see in the rescue section. Maybe I should suggest they add my picture?

**HA HA HA HA HA. Yeah...right.

Look blimpie - I'm getting tired here. Let's just get to the part about the bunnies - the humans are smart enough to figure out about blogs. Its hard having all these babies in my tummy...even if they might only be imaginary babies to drive mama crazy.

**Fine them...CALLING ALL BUNNIES!!! Ever wished your human could hear what you had to say on stuff? Well - every week this month Nyx and I will be hosting a topic in the bunny chat area so you can speak out to the humans. This week's topic will be posted in a few minutes...its called "What you want your humans to know about being dressed up in costumes".

**So are we done for the week fathead?

**FATHEAD? I'd rather be fat in the head due to my immense brains than fat in the belly due to eating too much...I hear the girls talking about you.

**Why you big brat....

*[/align][align=center]




[/align]*

**

*


----------



## PepnFluff

Awesome news Zeus and Nyx!


----------



## hartleybun

nice to see bunnies taking over the forum:bunnydance:

love it and you

roxy and hartleybun xx


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Great Job Guys and girls.

Kat


----------

